# Grad School Programs in Television Writing



## trucherrygirl (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi, everyone!

I've been visiting these forums for awhile now and I finally decided to join because I had a question and didn't see it answered here (or at least not in the more recent forum topics/pages). 

I'm a super senior at UC Berkeley working towards a BA in Film Studies with a minor in Disability Studies. I aspire to be a television writer/producer, fiction novelist and documentary filmmaker. 

I'm not graduating for another few years, but I've started looking into grad schools anyway. I'm specifically looking for grad school programs for television writing in California. So far, I've come across 4 options, but I'm not sure if they all have television writing emphasis/thesis options or not. 

*USC - *Seems to have the best MFA in Screenwriting program I've seen yet. I know there's several TV classes offered at the graduate level and there's a television drama writing thesis. I think USC would be my top choice if I could get in.

*Chapman - *Looks like a really good MFA in Screenwriting program with a few TV writing classes, but I'm still unclear as to whether or not you can do a television writing thesis as opposed to a screenwriting one? Does anyone know?

*LMU -* Their MFA in Screenwriting also looks really good, but even after reading their website I'm unclear as to whether or not there is an option to complete a thesis in television writing. 

*Pepperdine - *I know for sure their MFA program offers thesis options in either television writing or screenwriting. Has anyone done this program yet? I know it's new, but it still seems like a really good MFA program.

The only other option I could come up with would be to do the Television Writing Certificate Program thru UCLA Extension. I know it's not a grad program, but it looks like there are some good TV classes to choose from on-site. I'm mostly interesting in writing TV drama series. 

I haven't taken any screenwriting or production classes for my major yet, but I hope to soon. So I've just been teaching myself how to write scripts by using Final Draft (Version 7) and how-to books on television writing. I've recently finished my first TV spec script and am working on a few short film scripts for my school's film club.

If anyone knows of any other programs that have some kind of television writing emphasis, please let me know.

Thanks so much!


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Trucherry,

 I'm currently applying for MFA programs for tv writing for fall of 2010. 

 My research has also led me to conclude that USC is heads above any other MFA program in terms of it's attention to and quality in tv writing. 

 However, at this point my first choice is probably Chapman. Chapman definitely gives attention to tv writing, and I do believe you can write a tv based thesis. They also have some fantastic facilities and equipment and a real thirst to prove themselves (itself) and graduates.

 I'm applying to UCLA too, although I just read a thread about how UCLA expects applicants to have multiple feature length screenplays under their belts and I have none so I guess that one doesn't look too good. Still, they have a showrunner track where you can learn the elements of tv screenwriting and how it works as a producer at the same time - which is pretty unique.

 I was put off of LMU because of their extensive pre-req requirements and I don't really understand their position on tv writing.

 As for Pepperdine, I had no idea they even had a screenwriting MFA so I'm curious to know if their any good. Hopefully someone else can shed some light on this.

 Best of luck in your search, and I hope this helps at least a little.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 13, 2009)

USC offers a TV drama thesis taught by Pamela Douglas.  If you're all about TV writing, you've probably read her book and worn the cover off.  She's amazing.  She also teaches other TV classes; spec and pilot.

There are spec and pilot classes for both comedy and drama.  There are two classes in Production each year where a pilot of each genre is produced in as close of a reality atmosphere as is possible at the student level, with writers' rooms and the creators serving as showrunner.

There are also webisodes classes and sketch comedy/variety classes as well.

Just a note, about the UCLA requiring many features below your belt at time of admission thing mentioned...not true.  I got in with the first act of the first script I ever attempted to write, and had no other screenwriting experience.


----------



## SimAlex (Sep 14, 2009)

i would strongly look at UTexas-Austin as well.


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 15, 2009)

Really? I'm living in Austin right now, and I haven't found any information about UT focusing on TV - that would be good to know about if they do focus on that.


----------



## SimAlex (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah, the in UT MFA-screenwriting program (which i'm in right now, so i *am* more than a little biased, lol) you write 3 feature scripts and 2 TV scripts, a spec & an original pilot.


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow - I'm so glad you're in that program because I would really like some insight. If you don't mind speaking as honestly as possible, I'll forgive your totally understandable bias. Lol.

I know the SW program is really small - so do you feel that the size is more of a benefit or a detractor. And specifically in regards to tv writing, do you feel like the program offers enough access to the industry? My biggest concern is that not being in LA will hinder my ability to work out connections in that field (TV) in order to help find a job after graduation.

Also, how important would you say GRE scores are in determining your acceptance? Can you give any insight on the score range their looking for?

Sorry I kind of hi-jacked this thread... but being that I'm in Austin - I'd love to apply to UT if I can work it out.

Thanks!


----------



## SimAlex (Sep 15, 2009)

sent you an email -- not a private message, an actual email, lol.


----------



## trucherrygirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the info, everyone!

I'm definitely impressed by USC's program and will definitely consider it when I'm ready to apply in a few years from now. I do have Pamela Douglas's book on TV writing. It's become a wonderful resource as I've taught myself how to write scripts. USC is definitely a great option and I love that there's a thesis class specifically for television drama. It looks amazing!

About UCLA... I always got the impression that they were more film focused. I wasn't aware that they expected their incoming students to have previous screenwriting experience, but from what I've read on their MFA website it seems to be a bit more film focused than TV writing focused. Though when I've looked through the long list of courses, I have seen a handful of TV writing courses, but I'm not sure about a TV thesis. I hadn't heard of the TV Showrunner track either and when I tried looking up info about it, I couldn't find anything about it. Does anyone know if it's a good program, what kinds of courses there are, etc.?

Thanks for the info about UT - Austin,  *SimAlex!* I looked on the school's site and saw you could also do a TV thesis, so that's really cool. For me, though, I'm already from California (SoCal originally, closest to Chapman University) and it might seem kinda silly for me to move out of state to go to film school, but if I do want to move out of state for a bit a few years from now, UT - Austin will definitely be an option! I have some similar questions:

1. What's the structure of the program like?
2. How important are GRE scores?
3. Can your area of focus be more on TV than film (since a TV thesis is possible)?
4. How competitive is the program to get into and what kind of portfolio work should be included in an application?
5. Have you done the "Semester in LA" program yet? If so, what's that like?

Sorry for all of the questions. I'm just really curious too! Good luck with your MFA program, though. Sounds like a lot of fun!

*laytonw5 - *I have another suggestion for you! If you're interested in moving to the East Coast, Boston University has a graduate program in Television Production. I do believe there is also an internship opportunity where you can go to LA as well. There is also a television management program which I think combines the MS in TV Production and MBA in Business Management degree, but it does seem to focus more on the business side of TV than the creative side. BU also has an MFA in Screenwriting thru their Film Program, but I think you just write 3 feature-length screenplays and 1 TV pilot as opposed to the MS in TV Production, which is strictiy TV writing and production based.

Thanks for the info you gave me and I hope this helps you! Good luck applying to programs for Fall 2010! I hope you get in! I wish I could apply to MFA programs next year!


----------



## SimAlex (Sep 15, 2009)

1. structure is pretty simple. there's a bunch of writing classes, and you write a lot. i'm not trying to be smug or flip, but that's really what it boils down to. if you want to mix production with your writing, this probably isnt the place for you; the production students and screenwriting students are pretty sequestered from each other.

they take 7 people in screenwriting each year.  personally, i love the small size ... my classmates are awesome.

2. GREs are required only because UT requires that all grad students take the test. i'm not sure anyone looks at them.

3. yes, your focus absolutely can be more on TV. in fact, if you are into doing serious dramas, you are strongly encouraged to pursue TV writing, i'll put it that way.

4. as far as how competitive it is, it's just like all the other top schools, UCLA, USC, FSU, Columbia, NYU. there's no really easy answer to what you should put in your portfolio. i think they want to see if you have any idea of what STORY is about. having an unusual "voice" probably helps. it's *so* hard to say, though ... i submitted a short script ... literally, all of 13 pages of script.

5. havent been out to LA yet, so i can't comment.


----------



## notroberttowne (Oct 28, 2009)

A word about chapman's program.  The Graduate screenwriting program requires a course in TV drama writing and TV comedy writing and that's it.  The fee structure, though, is as follows:  you pay your tuition and fees at a flat rate and can take as many classes as you can handle.

Every fall there's a course where one hour pilots are pitched, worked on, written, narrowed down, and eliminated until one project is selected and fine-tuned to go into production in the January Interterm.  There are classes on the business aspects of writing for TV and an active TV organization headed by Ross Brown (Cosby Show, etc...) that frequently gets writers and showrunners to come down to orange to Q and A.  

I'm pretty sure Pam Douglas trumps anything happening at Chapman, but we do all right and I think the program is pretty strong.  There are undergrad programs all about TV and many grad students take advantage of the fee set up to take them.  There's even a (terrible) TV show that they shoot regularly in the Marion Knott Studios (which is where all the film and tv classes are).

Also, Chapman has a strong internship network if you don't mind having to drive to LA.


----------

